# pizza dome refractory casting almost done



## ironpony (Sep 11, 2012)

well had some time to cast most of the dome this past weekend. taking longer than expected, letting each section cure 24 hours before disturbing. cast first section Saturday morning then the next two Sunday. will finish it up tonight, had to pour a concrete slab last nite.





3/4 of the way around now






detail of the interlocking dome








ready for the next section


----------



## Jags (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking good, my man.  I am waiting to see the pies that come from that bad boy.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 11, 2012)

Cool! So will you reuse the form and go into the pizza oven business now?


----------



## ironpony (Sep 11, 2012)

Jags said:


> Looking good, my man. I am waiting to see the pies that come from that bad boy.


 
 oh, I cant cook, just wanted an WFO


----------



## ironpony (Sep 11, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Cool! So will you reuse the form and go into the pizza oven business now?


 
did not build the mold very heavy duty, might be able to get a couple off of it. If I was to try to do that I would make the outer mold also and reduce the labor.The thought has crossed my mind though, they sell for about 2400 dollars plus shipping from what I found online.


----------



## Jags (Sep 11, 2012)

ironpony said:


> oh, I cant cook, just wanted an WFO


 - yer pulling my leg, right?


----------



## ironpony (Sep 11, 2012)

pulling........... I am actually a fairly good cook. do all the cooking at home and for family functions. family cant wait to be invited for dinner


----------



## ozzie88 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello, is this a high temp. cement? Could I make say a 18x16x3/4 thick panel for a wood stove? Has to be at least 2000* or more heat rated? I dont want to sound to stupid but I bought last 2 keep cracking from heat in middle.


----------



## ironpony (Sep 12, 2012)

it is high temp, medium density refractory rated 2500 degrees for interiors of furnaces. this retains heat, you might want a lightweight insulating refractory so the exterior does not get hot ???
there is a company heat stop which has these products available. I used a commercial product I was able to get locally from a company I did some work for. either would work for making a slab.
also the curing process is important to help minimize cracks. you need to start very small fire, paper, bring refractory to 100 degrees let cool, 200 degrees let cool, 300 degrees let cool up to 800 degrees .


----------

